# Dark Transfer Paper



## wobbltmol (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi all t shirt people, i could realy do with some good advice. could anyone tell me how to peel transfers off dark transfer paper, i'm going mad cos it takes me longer to do that than anything else involved with transfer paper. surely there's a way to do it easy. i've got no nails left. i can peel easier when i don't cut the paper but some things just have to be cut. thanks for your help, i'm off to a quiet place to have my nervous breakdown now


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

I use a vinyl weeder. i think there are others out there who might use a xacto knife.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

When I used them I cut with a scissor then bent an edge back & that usually helped lift the transfer off. Sometimes I had to try different edges though. Can be a bit of a pain.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you talking about opaque paper. You remove paper before pressing. I just twist an end about 1/8 and it seperates and I pull the layers apart..


----------



## wobbltmol (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone, i found a tutorial video on your site last night and the man just put a little tear in the paper then the transfer peeled right off. i tried it and it works great! Such simple little things can make life so much easier once you know how.


----------



## Skibuddy (Mar 6, 2007)

Can someone let me know the best transfer paper for dark fabrics (and where to buy it!)

Thanks


----------



## thinkworksdan (Mar 16, 2007)

I've been using something called Cotton Magic Dark, from Coast Graphic Supply. works okay, but the paper backing wanted to stick to my mylar transfer sheet. I'm thinking there's got to be a better product out there...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Skibuddy said:


> Can someone let me know the best transfer paper for dark fabrics (and where to buy it!)
> 
> Thanks


You can find a few recommendations on dark transfer paper (also called opaque) in these threads.


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

JotoPaper. They have an outlet in Washington State. I've used their Paropy Dark. Inkjet is not the way to go. After washing... it does fade, no matter what low quality or high quality ink you use.

Use a Non-Oil Laser. See Jotopaper for printer compatibility.

I bought a Canon i9900 for close to $1000 CDN, but after cost calculations, it was cheaper to print on a Non-Oil colour laser. The cost per page is way cheaper....


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

childoftheworld said:


> JotoPaper. They have an outlet in Washington State. I've used their Paropy Dark. Inkjet is not the way to go. After washing... it does fade, no matter what low quality or high quality ink you use.
> 
> Use a Non-Oil Laser. See Jotopaper for printer compatibility.
> 
> I bought a Canon i9900 for close to $1000 CDN, but after cost calculations, it was cheaper to print on a Non-Oil colour laser. The cost per page is way cheaper....


Are you using the paropy dark green grid backing? They sent me sample and it's good it's like combination of ironall dark and blue grid because of stretchbility and vibrant in color.


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

MYDAMIT said:


> Are you using the paropy dark green grid backing? They sent me sample and it's good it's like combination of ironall dark and blue grid because of stretchbility and vibrant in color.


I'm not sure what the grid backing colour is now. I used up all mine. I find that their Laser Products are superior to the ones sold commercially like Avery... et al. 

The Paropy's are for professional use, not consumer user.

It all depends on your Laser Printer.

If you have an old Laser Printer, you have to ask for the one for OIL FUSER. It is called Paropy CL Dark. 

If you have a newer Laser Printer that does not use an OIL FUSER, get the Paropy CL Dark II.

The quality of the material itself is great. Once you press it, the colour of the material does not change. I notice if you buy Avery Dark [consumer product], one you press it, it can 'burn'.

I have tried several brands and I stuck to Jotopaper's Paropy. I still have thousands of Inkjet Dark Transfers. I made the mistake of not thinking about using colour laser and made the wrong purchase.

Colour laser print out quality is higher and more durable. I've washed the design so many times and it is still alive. No fading. The ones I made with Paropy Inkjet, eventually, it will fade because of Ink Quality.

At the same time, the texture of the Inkjet Transfer and Laser Transfer is different. The Inkjet Transfer is thicker and you can feel the thickness through the shirt. The laser one is better.

Hope that answers your question.

Good luck!


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

As part of my test of other brands... believe it or not, I've tested both consumer and professional products. I stretch the designs, tried to crack them, tried to destroy them... all of them failed except for Paropy Laser Dark... and it is only destructible if I use a knife.


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

wobbltmol said:


> Hi all t shirt people, i could realy do with some good advice. could anyone tell me how to peel transfers off dark transfer paper, i'm going mad cos it takes me longer to do that than anything else involved with transfer paper. surely there's a way to do it easy. i've got no nails left. i can peel easier when i don't cut the paper but some things just have to be cut. thanks for your help, i'm off to a quiet place to have my nervous breakdown now


Vinyl Weeder is the way to go. Do not use your nails... might break, or if you do not have nails. You'll frustrate yourself. The vinyl weeder is more expensive.

If you have time, go to your drug store. Find a dental pick. These are the same picks the dentist uses to clean plaque off your teeth. There are 2 kinds, sharp one and blunt one. Get the sharp one. In Canada, I found one for less than $5.00.

If you have a FLEA MARKET in your area. Some Indians (East Indians) also sell Dental Tools made in India. You can find sharper ones there, all kinds of shapes and sizes.

The advantage of a Vinyl Weeder is that the head is angled. It is easier to use. There are professional dental tools you can find in a FLEA MARKET that would fit the description... and would ultimately be cheaper than a $20.00 Vinyl Weeder.


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

By the way... for ages, I have been trying to look for the "sticky" backing that comes with the Vinyl which holds the design until after you press it and peel off this "sticky" backing layer. 

Sometimes, I make designs with multiple materials, i.e., Transfer Paper and Vinyl. Since I have to apply these 2 different materials at two different times, I sometimes get a big headache because once you press the first part of the design on the shirt, the shirt stretch might skew the design and the moment you apply the next piece, the first piece is already skewed.

After looking at how to apply Hot-Fix Rhinestone designs, I found the answer. It is called Mylar Transfer Film/Paper, you can compose your designs on it (specially the Paropy Dark Laser Transfer from Jotopaper because you have to peel the backing before you press it) and not worry about pieces not aligning properly.

Good luck!


----------



## TonySez (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a very helpful thread, I was wondering about the separation of the transfers when printing on dark, I was going crazy! 
I also have a question about the sheets of thin paper that go overtop of the transfer when pressing. I mistakenly thought I'd have a good supply of these in the pack of dark transfers I ordered, so I tossed them after using. Now I've got none! Duh! Can I use parchment paper like one would use in an oven for baking? Or tracing paper? What about brown kraft paper? Thanks to all of you for all the help so far !

-Ingrid


----------



## EVSUDDENLIFE (Jun 21, 2020)

This is a extremely big problem that no one seems to have an answer to... This is crazy!!!


----------

